# why does it hurt sooo bad



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

I just need to vent for a minute. The other day while I was doing some baby shower prep for a friends baby shower, Mom offered me a taste of her wine to see if I wanted a glass of it (im picky about my wine). Well the second I finished the sip of wine I was doubled over in severe pain because it hit the damage in my esophagus (which has grade 4 damage in 3 different spots). I instantly reached for the milk even though milk upsets my stomach, just so I could rinse my throat. Needless to say I wont be drinking wine again for quite a while. I paid for that one sip for 3 days and still dealing with a sore throat now. I thought I was getting my 8 month old niece's cold but realized its still from that ONE sip of wine. Has anyone done that by accident? either with wine or something spicy?

I get my repeat endoscopy either this week or next week. I'm kinda hoping for the surgery because I'm tired of living in pain. Not liking the fact Im taking my meds, drinking a bottle of pepto, countless shot of baking soda water every week and barely getting relief.


----------



## Wv gal (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, Im glad you chose to share your story on here. I too have to be careful on what I eat or drink and can equate with the trigger pain.
About a month ago, my doctor diagnosed me with gerd and esophagitis upon examination and was prescribed Nexium 40 mg once a day and Rantidine 300mg in the evening. My doctor almost put me on carafate, but she decided to wait to see how the other meds she prescribed worked first.( I wished she had prescribed carafate as it helps heal ulcers).I'm also to be scheduled for an endoscopy soon. Prior to going to the doctor I was having a lot of burning chest pain and a feeling of "pop rock candy"(reflux)exploding in my throat. I also had a place in my gullet that felt like a cut and would hurt , but after three weeks on the Nexium and Rantidine I no longer feel it and it has healed. My heartburn(burning chest)was greatly minimized too. I think the fact that I was eating a semi bland diet helped improve it too.

However, I ate the wrong things a few days ago. A Subway sand which with tomatoes, onions and spicy dressing, which gave me some heartburn, but I think what clinched it was the spicy gummy candy. I had the worst chest burning I've experienced thus far and it brought tears to my eyes. I don't know if it was the spicy part of it or if I didn't chew it well enough or what, but it burnt like crazy behind the breastbone going down and brought tears to my eyes. It was comparable to pouring alcohol on an open cut. I could feel the after effects of what I did for a few days.

I'm wondering if I too have ulcers in the esophagus or erosive esophagitis due to the burning I got from ingesting what used to be normal foods and drinks. I would think they would take a long time to heal too.

I guess I'm venting to, but want to hear from you and others if they've experienced what I have...it's scary. Hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## livewell (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Wv Gal,

I had the same burning sensation last week. I have diagnosed with heartburn, and it all started in Dec 2013.

Long story short, I was doing well with Rabeprazole Sodium 20 mg that I usually took once a day. However, last week, I had a spaghetti with a splash of tomato sauce, and not long after that my chest burnt like crazy the whole night. I even took 2 Mylanta tablets that night, but only helped easing the pain for an hour and the pain came back again. I even skipped work the next morning, and rushed to the doctor.

The doctor told me that esophagus ulcers could take weeks even months to heal. So we have to watch and be careful with what we eat and drink. I am scheduled for endoscopy soon too.

Good luck with your endoscopy, and I am sure you will be all right.


----------



## Wv gal (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi live well,

It's good to have these message boards where we can discuss our experiences, and this upper GI stuff is quite an experience. For me, I found the burning to be scary. Mine started in Dec 2013 as well and it all started out with when I layer down my entire chest felt like it was going up in flames. My reflux was so bad that it was going into my throat.

I too had an experience last month with spaghetti sauce. I merely licked the spoon after dishing the sauce out for my husbands plate and my throat burned terribly.

I had a Moderator of another Gerd Forum kindly relate the following to me recently, she wrote... "I had Esophagitis and it is very painful. Stick to bland foods (no spice, acid, alcohol) and smooth foods. Only eat things that can be chewed to a liquid, creamy consistency. Take small bites and chew, chew, chew. Stay away from rough and offending foods, you'll get better more quickly. Just imagine rubbing raw veggies, nuts, or citrus into a raw spot on the outside of your body. Upper GI tissue is even more sensitive than your skin. My GI says it can take weeks to months for it to heal depending on the severity".

It's great that we can share our experiences, learn from these forums by hearing others stories and giving each other support.

Good luck with your endoscopy as well and I bet you will get a good report.

Kind Regards


----------



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am having the GERD surgery in a few weeks to help/fix mine. I'm hoping the next few weeks go by quick so i can get it over with and start the recovery process.


----------



## Wv gal (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Jill, 
Good luck with your surgery. I'm sure you are apprehensive about the surgery , but it is good they can fix it.
Do they give the surgery procedure a name? My burning is getting me down (depressing wise) as it is scaring me.
Would like to hear more about your experience as mine diagnosis is just called Esophagitis and Im not sure if I
have ulcers, but with the burning(sometimes for hours if I've re injured myself) makes sense. Would like to hear more 
of your story. Hope someone replies to your surgery questions as I would want to know too.


----------



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

no not yet. as long as the weather is good enough i go on wednesday to have the manometry study done and on the 4th i go for surgery consultation.

I was diagnosed with Savary Miller grade 4 reflux esophagitis.

I've basically been suffering with bad acid reflux for several years now. Its gotten so bad it disturbs my sleep and i could breath and get it bad. I started seeing the GI doc about 6 months ago for other reasons (my IBS) and he wanted to do a colonoscopy and an endoscopy. And here I am now waiting to have the throat study done and wait on my surgery date. The only thing i know about the surgery itself is the fact he wants me in the hospital for 3 days and the full recovery period is 8-12 weeks.


----------



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

wv gal this is my other post i made about the surgery itself :

http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=45&m=2983547


----------



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

lol i just realized i copied and pasted a post i made in a different forum. but still feel free it read it.


----------



## Wv gal (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm sorry that youve had to suffer with this for so long. Your reflux experiences when you were trying to sleep sounds horrible. Ive been sleeping straight up for the past month in my desperation to keep the acid from sneaking up as it likes to do.

I know you are apprehensive about the surgery, but its good to know that they can repair the damage that the reflux has caused. After you get all healed up you will have an encouraging story to relate to the forums.  I got to read your story that you posted...you did a great job explaining, and it looks like you are getting some good responses. I also posted there and hope to get more
communications. I think you have to copy and paste this http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=45&m=2987186

I go to GP tomorrow for checkup and hope to be put on carafate and get my endoscopy set up. This Gerd damage stuff we are going through is such a long and painful process and I pray we begin to heal and get the bad days behind us.


----------



## livewell (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll pray for you and your upcoming surgery schedule, Jill (@Jill2014). I hope everything will go really well.

As an update from me, I had my endoscopy done last Tue, and they found some evidence of small segment of barrett's and they took a tissue sample for further biopsies.

I thought my life was over, and my doctor told me to calm down until the biopsies results were out.

This morning, I got a call from my doctor and she told me that overall results were good, and yes there is a small barrett there, but it is not the one that I should be worried about. She wants me to do the endoscopy check again in 2 or 3 years time and live every day life as normal ... and of course watching out my diets and lifestyles.

I am so glad that I found this forum, that everyone can support each other.

Wv gal, good luck with your endoscopy and I bet you will get a good report too.


----------



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

livewell, Im glad it didnt resort to needing surgery. My surgeries got pushed bc we got 3 days worth of bad snowy weather. Not use to getting here. so I had to reschedule my Monometry its now on the 26th and my pre-op date is now the 16th. Hopefully he will schedule surgery very soon after my pre-op appt bc i feel im getting worse.


----------

